# Sewage or Grinder Pump Question



## GizmoJoe (Sep 15, 2010)

I am finally building my garage w/2nd floor guesthouse. Roof is on and getting ready to pour the floors and have to get the under slab plumbing in. I need and have been looking at grinder and sewage pump systems and don't know much about them and now even more confused abut sizing one.

To size for what I am hoping for the garage, it will eventually have 2 full baths, washer, dishwasher and kitchen sink for drainage items. The frost line here is at 42" and sure the garage will be winterized in the future. It is about 6' vertical rise and 120' away from the septic tank. 

Any help greatly appreciated...

Gizmo Joe


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

contact your zoller rep and he can size it for you....it really would be the best


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

You can plumb everything and install the pit now(the size of the reservoir is pretty standard) and decide on the pump at anytime in the future. It won't change the under slab stuff. From the pump everything goes up.up.up and away:thumbup:


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

What does your plumber say?

Welcome to CT Gizzy.. Why don't you go to our intro section and tell us a little about yourself and your company:thumbsup:


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

Is this system being boot legged in, or does the local health jurisdiction know about it.

If the health or enviromental department knows about this, they will be the one that has the final say on how and what is allowed.


Now with that said this is what I would do, and I am a certified septic installer in Washington and Oregon.

First I would not use a grinder pump setup unless the local authorities require it. It is far cheaper and less maintainence to install another 2 compartment septic tank with effluent pump than a grinder system.

I have also do this many times. Right now we have a job coming up with 3 different buildings on a slightly sloped lot. Each building has it own septic tank. The first buildings tank gravity flows to the second buildings tank, the second buildings tank gravity flows to the third buildings tank, and the third buildings tank is then pumped back uphill to the drain field.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

http://www.flotecpump.com/

This will handle what you are planning.

Must install an Alarm!! 

Trust me on this point!


----------



## protechplumbing (Oct 10, 2008)

When in doubt, install a bigger basin. It's cheap insurance. A bigger basin will accommodate any pump and will reduce pump short cycling which will prolong the life of the pump. Basins are cheap, pumps and backups are expensive.

Just my $.02



davy crockett said:


> You can plumb everything and install the pit now(the size of the reservoir is pretty standard) and decide on the pump at anytime in the future. It won't change the under slab stuff. From the pump everything goes up.up.up and away:thumbup:


----------

